# Missing Man- Great Miami River!! READ



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

MIAMI TOWNSHIP, Ohio -- A fishing regular walked by the Great Miami River on Dayton-Cincinnati Pike, near Shephard Road, and noticed irregularities.

He saw the car of Edward Davis parked by the river and spotted his fishing gear in its usual location, but no person was around. He immediately called police.

Fifty-four-year-old Miamisburg resident, Davis, was reported missing near the river at 2 p.m. on Friday.

Miami Township Police and Fire responded to the scene and put forth a several-hour search effort, but did not find Davis.

Sgt. Paul Nienhaus said Davis suffered from a weak heart and had heart surgery within the past month.

Police said they are trying to eliminate all other possibilities before assuming he fell in the water. A search is still on for Davis.

If you have any information, call the Miami Township Police Department at 937-434-TIPS.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i seen the emergency vehicles going yesterday in miamisburg pulling the boats and assumed there was an incident at the dam. i followed to check it out. the guys equipment, minow bucket, chair, etc was all there at the wall but no sign of him. the spot where he was fishing is very dangerous, one slip and you are in the water right in the boiling water below the lowhead. i hope it all comes out ok but it looks grim. the news said due to his recent heart trouble he was prone to passing out. it looks like maybe he was packing it up to leave cause one of his poles was broken down. i took a bunch of pics of the scene but it may not be appropriate to post them on here. there were some guys across the river fishing in a boat, they came over when all the em vehicles arrived and said they had been there a couple hours and seen the stuff there but no sign of anyone. was in the area also today and stopped by. apparently he is still missing, there was an emegency vehicle there still and they werewatching the water.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

was his stuff at the bottom of old canoe ramp? meet an older fella fishing there when i buddie and i ran a section of gmr, we put in at sheperd and he was saying he fished there often for carp catfish i hope thats not him.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sleprock said:


> was his stuff at the bottom of old canoe ramp? meet an older fella fishing there when i buddie and i ran a section of gmr, we put in at sheperd and he was saying he fished there often for carp catfish i hope thats not him.


no this guy was fishing off the wall right there AT the dam. he had a really low to the ground style fold up chair like you see at the beach. http://www.whiotv.com/news/14678379/detail.html


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Any news on the situation. S


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove by the dam yesterday. There was fire/EMS there . They had a boat out in the water patrolling and a few guys on the bank watching. What suprised me was the amount of people there camped out in lawn chairs watching also. The parking areas there were 90&#37; full and there must have been at least 30 people just standing around watching.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

wdtn news just reported at noon that a body was spotted floating at the spillway.police have yet to confirm this spotting and have not to ID the body.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it was possible that a family member saw his shirt but then it went back down.

http://www.whiotv.com/news/14678379/detail.html


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

has anyone heard if they found that man or not?


----------



## Clay (Nov 25, 2007)

No, Eddie has not been found yet....keep praying


----------



## Clay (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie was found in the river about 1.5 miles from where he fell in this afternoon.....December 29, 2007


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers for the family.He was very passionate about his fishing and was there on a everyday basis and done very well. doing what he loved to do. farewell "saugeye guy".


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/n/content/oh/story/news/local/2007/12/29/ddn122907bodyweb.html


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow..can't belive somone ahdn't spotted him sooner..thats right along the bike path...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

When ya go to the link you posted, it calls the guy Eddie Davis, 54 missing since Friday. Ok. Right below the story, under a heading something like "most read stories" or something, the second story about a body found, says the guy is Eddie Davis, 54, missing since November. Something screwed up there....


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

From the local news he had missing since November. The fire chief said that the family had contacted a local group of kayakers to paddle down the river. And the they are the ones that found him. According to the fire chief they believe that he must have been lodged under something and for some reason he came free. Sounds like he passed away doing what he loved. The last few weeks and the time ahead has been and will be ruff on them. I will keep his family in my prayers tonight.


----------

